# Mi primera vez con Gentoo

## elc79

Hola, en realidad no es mi primera toma de contacto con Gentoo pero si la primera vez que he seguido hasta el final para instalar el sistema base. Opinion acerca de la dificultad de esta labor? No lo considero dificil si se siguen los pasos con los manuales y guias descriptivas, pero es con mucho la instalacion de Linux mas tediosa a la que me he enfrentado jamas, arch-linux al lado de esto es un juego de niños y la verdad no se cuantas veces tendria que repetir esto para aprenderlo de memoria. La cantidad de pasos es lo que anteriormente me llevo a decir "bueno, vale ya, esto es insufrible" y reconozco que de no ser que esta vez habia tomado la determinacion de hacerlo hasta el final pues probablemente lo habria dejado en la compilacion del kernel, aclarar que esta instalacion la hice en una maquina virtual con 768m de ram y un solo nucleo del procesador, por lo cual es comprensible lo mucho pero mucho que cuesta compilar el kernel asi, pero al final ha terminado, los siguientes pasos ya me los he tomado como "joder, despues de lo del kernel esto hasta me da gusto hacerlo" y he tenido un ultimo ataque de desesperacion con la compilacion del grub, comprendo la crucial importancia del gestor de arranque pero jamas habria pensado que es tan largo de compilar, aunque bueno, despues de eso el resto ha sido coser y cantar. Ahora ya tengo mi Gentoo basico sin entorno grafico ni usuarios creados, lo del usuario puede que lo haga ahora pero lo del entorno grafico me da tanto miedo lo mucho que pueda tardar que creo que lo dejare para mañana.

----------

## cameta

la opción -q en los emerges hace que se vaya más rápido, al eliminar la salida por pantalla de los datos de compilación.

----------

## Alberto.A

 *elc79 wrote:*   

> Hola, en realidad no es mi primera toma de contacto con Gentoo pero si la primera vez que he seguido hasta el final para instalar el sistema base. Opinion acerca de la dificultad de esta labor? No lo considero dificil si se siguen los pasos con los manuales y guias descriptivas, pero es con mucho la instalacion de Linux mas tediosa a la que me he enfrentado jamas, arch-linux al lado de esto es un juego de niños y la verdad no se cuantas veces tendria que repetir esto para aprenderlo de memoria. La cantidad de pasos es lo que anteriormente me llevo a decir "bueno, vale ya, esto es insufrible" y reconozco que de no ser que esta vez habia tomado la determinacion de hacerlo hasta el final pues probablemente lo habria dejado en la compilacion del kernel, aclarar que esta instalacion la hice en una maquina virtual con 768m de ram y un solo nucleo del procesador, por lo cual es comprensible lo mucho pero mucho que cuesta compilar el kernel asi, pero al final ha terminado, los siguientes pasos ya me los he tomado como "joder, despues de lo del kernel esto hasta me da gusto hacerlo" y he tenido un ultimo ataque de desesperacion con la compilacion del grub, comprendo la crucial importancia del gestor de arranque pero jamas habria pensado que es tan largo de compilar, aunque bueno, despues de eso el resto ha sido coser y cantar. Ahora ya tengo mi Gentoo basico sin entorno grafico ni usuarios creados, lo del usuario puede que lo haga ahora pero lo del entorno grafico me da tanto miedo lo mucho que pueda tardar que creo que lo dejare para mañana.

 

Hola elc79. En un momento dado sí es una instalación "laboriosa" pero gentoo tiene un jugo que ya quisieran muchas distribuciones. Así que ya sabes... al lío  :Wink: 

----------

## cameta

Si sabes usar una gentoo, sabes usar cualquiera.  :Wink: 

----------

## superlativo

 *elc79 wrote:*   

> Ahora ya tengo mi Gentoo basico sin entorno grafico ni usuarios creados, lo del usuario puede que lo haga ahora pero lo del entorno grafico me da tanto miedo lo mucho que pueda tardar...

 

Soy nuevo, así que no tengo ni idea pero podemos preguntar a los compañeros si en Gentoo (no lo he encontrado) tiene las snapshots de FreeBSD. Así una vez tienes la base funcionando correctamente, antes de meterte en ponerle el entorno gráfico, haces una instantánea y te quedas tranquilo y con el tiempo invertido en la base a buen recaudo por si se rompe el sistema.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Bienvenido a este mundo de locos! .

Mi aventura con gentoo empezó hace un poco más de 10 años (10 años ya...como pasa el tiempo). Utilizaba linux pero como todo iniciado empecé con ubuntu. Al poco me aventuré a probar gentoo y como te digo, desde entonces ya no lo he soltado.

Es cierto que si tienes procesadores pobres las compilaciones te van a tardar muuuuucho pero cuando todo funciona te das cuenta que vale la pena. ¿por que?

Pues por que si es cierto que en ocasiones te gustaria tener la velocidad de instalar una aplicación como las distribuciones basadas en binarios, en 30 segundos escasos pero creeme la diferencia en el rendimiento es ABISMAL. Y te hablo trabajando con un procesador alto  los actuales AMD o i5,i7.... 

Además, nunca aprenderás linux si no te metes de lleno a el y gentoo es la distribución más indicada para esto. Actualmente he adquirido nuevos conocimientos es cierto, pero día a día sigo aprendiendo con esta distribución y es que mi conocimiento sobre portage por ejemplo es minima en comparación con la mayoria de usuarios de este foro. Esta herramienta es super poderosa.

Actualmente tengo varios servidores online sirviendo en la red de redes y todos ellos estan funcionando con gentoo y por ahora, no cambio.

Sobre el tema de la interfaz grafico, con ese procesador tan bajito yo instalaria lxde o xfce, ya que son gestores de escritorio muy livianos y funcionan a las mil maravillas con equipos viejos.

Una cosa muy importante a favor de gentoo es que cuando en gentoo se rompe algo no se rompe del todo, puedes salvar tu sistema de la liada más grande que hayas podido provocar, cosa que en algunas distribuciones basadas en binarios la única solución sería formatear y reinstalar sistema operativo.

Todos los equipos que compro inician su vida con Gentoo y la terminan con Gentoo. En ninguno de mis equipos o servidores he tenido que realizar una reinstalación del sistema, es decir, jamás el disco duro se ha formateado más de la primera vez.

Lo dicho, bienvenido a este mundo y a leer!

Un saludo.

----------

## Fitap

Queria dejar mi opinion acerca de Gentoo.

Gentoo es altamente configurable a gusto del usuario.

Su filosofia es compilar todo el sistema en vez de instalar los binarios, ahora digo, Arch tambien puedes compilar todo el sistema, yo lo he hecho con algunos paquetes.

La desventaja por asi decirlo de Gentoo, es que se tarda demasiado tiempo y muchas veces no llega a implementar las actualizaciones.

En fin, mi corazon esta aqui, esta con Gentoo por ahora.

Saludos.

----------

